#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-20
<dmcglone> Hi all
<dmcglone> just got in from the  browns/bengals game
<dmcglone> 20 yard line 9th row
<dmcglone> :-)
<BiosElement> Oh for fucks sake
<BiosElement> Excuse my langauage but this is getting old
<BiosElement> Facebook adds face-recogination system, people cry a river >.>
<BiosElement> I was 'dying' for that feature last week >.>
<BiosElement> If you don't want that pic of you getting drunk last month and dumpster diving, don't do it. >.>
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> haven't been dumpster diving in years
<BiosElement> This concept of failing on the first error became known as “draconian error handling,” after the Greek leader Draco who instituted the death penalty for relatively minor infractions of his laws.
<BiosElement> ^Epic
<dmcglone> well we might as well just get it over with and commit suicide right?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<BiosElement> haha
<BiosElement> Suicide is a crime ;P
<BiosElement> Punishible by death
<dmcglone> hahahahaha
<dmcglone> damn now that was good
<BiosElement> haha
<dmcglone> I just love sarcasm
<BiosElement> Says Mr. Sarcastic ;)
<dmcglone> we are so funny we crack ourselves up ;-)
<BiosElement> Clearly heh
<dmcglone> when you said that suicide thing I laughed so loud my wife yelled at me to stop
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> LOL Nice going
 * BiosElement sends an sorry letter to dmcglone's wife
<BiosElement> >.<
<dmcglone> she's laying here sleeping next to me
<dmcglone> I guess I disturbed her precious "beauty sleep"
<BiosElement> Heh, nice going. >.> Quit being so loud :P
<dmcglone> she needs a fuckin lot of it!!
<dmcglone> LMAO
<BiosElement> wait...bed already? It's not even 10! >.<
<dmcglone> I told you, she needs so much "beauty sleep" she needs to sleep for years
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> When she's awake, she's got 2 medical conditions
<dmcglone> Diarrhea of the mouth and constipation of the brain!
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> women can't live with em, can't live without em :-)
<dmcglone> and they make you wanna commit suicide... LMAO
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> Ok I'll shut up. I see you crawled into the darn corner, sweeping your eyes back and forth wondering if  your wife is gonna smack the crap out of you
<dmcglone> serously, she usually goes to be around 9pm
<dmcglone> she's always done that
<BiosElement> Hmm
<BiosElement> Found a bug with modernizer it seems
<BiosElement> It doesn't think Chromium has html5 support for video/audio tags
<dmcglone> I usually go to sleep between 11pm and 2 am
<dmcglone> thats weird
<BiosElement> Yeh...
<BiosElement> Not sure why
<BiosElement> I 'know' it really does support it since I just double checked
<dmcglone> that might explain why I was having a problem loading images in Safari using HTML5
<BiosElement> I'm gonna check with gchrome legit and see
<dmcglone> apparently only .jpg's would work
<dmcglone> brb
<BiosElement> Aight
<BiosElement> And yep, html5 vid works with chrome too, lets see if its detected...
<BiosElement> Yep, it's detected
<dmcglone> My cursor is not showing in the typing area for some reason
<BiosElement> So it's a chromium only bug
<dmcglone> hang on
<dmcglone> that didn't work
<dmcglone> there that worked
<dmcglone> weird
<BiosElement> haha
<dmcglone> I must have hit a button combo on accident
<BiosElement> Blah that always sucks
<dmcglone> mythbusters is on. :-)
<dmcglone> it's a re-run
<BiosElement> Lame
<dmcglone> Oh jeez I'm watching a cop show on Tru tv and the cop ask the drunk guy do you have any drugs on you and the drunk guys says "no, they cause irreversible brain dammage" haha
<BiosElement> You mean the existing brain damage you have is reversable? >.>
<dmcglone> I guess alcohol is good for the brain now
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> the show is called "inside american jail"
<dmcglone> Well I'm gonna lay down and relax. I'll talk to you tomorrow
<canthus13> blargh.
 * Unit193 is back!
<BiosElement> Good for you ;P
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola
<Cheri703> how goes it?
<Unit193> Well...coming home is never the best part
<Unit193> But it was great!
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Unit193> You don't think so? How is the Boss going?
<Cheri703> >.<
 * Cheri703 is trying to relax and not think about that until ready to begin composing the email that will constitute 2 weeks notice :/
<Unit193> Oops....
<Unit193> Think little birdys
<Cheri703> np
<Unit193> Gave my cousin one of the Ubuntu cards
<Cheri703> yeah? awesome
<Unit193> But he lives in Indiana... he may use it for a USB Macbuntu
<Cheri703> still good
<BiosElement> I love the Infinite monkey theorem...
<BiosElement> >.>
<Cheri703> ?
<BiosElement> The infinite monkey theorem states that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.
<canthus13> If an infinite number of monkeys were given an infinite number of computers, they would eventually write windows.
<Cheri703> ah
<canthus13> Mine's more up to date. :)
<BiosElement> Yes but mine shows the monkey as intelligent
<BiosElement> ;P
<canthus13> heh
<BiosElement> No amount of infinite monkeys would be stupid enough to write windows
<canthus13> Point taken.
<BiosElement> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BiosElement> THEY DID IT
<canthus13> Eh? Monkeys wrote windows?
<BiosElement> University of Plymouth MediaLab Arts has way too much money to waste
<BiosElement> Not quite
<BiosElement> Well yes but this is better
<BiosElement> Not only did the monkeys produce nothing but five pages[23] consisting largely of the letter S, the lead male began by bashing the keyboard with a stone, and the monkeys continued by urinating and defecating on it.
<canthus13> But that was only one typewriter.
<BiosElement> Thank god
<BiosElement> I'd hate to be in a sea of S paper with shit on it
<Unit193> Did guys set this up?
<BiosElement> No Idea
<canthus13> Sounds like a frat boy's idea of a senior thesis.
<BiosElement> Somewhat
<paultag> Oh fucking awesome
<paultag> I wish I could do that
<paultag> they would have *SHIT* themselfs if they typed up Shakespere
<BiosElement> LOL
<BiosElement> I'd shit myself if paultag sat down and wrote shakespere. :)
<BiosElement> ...without internet access
<paultag> haha
<paultag> Damn. I can't find my phone
<BiosElement> paultag: Just don't be like me and say to someone on the phone "Damn it, where'd my cell go?"
<deejoe> I've done that with my glasses
<deejoe> had them propped up on my forehead
<deejoe> or, with keys--in hand
<deejoe> there's a lesson in Zen there somewhere, about getting so invested in looking that you can't tell what you've got
<_bbb_> also in sheryl crow lyrics
<canthus13> Uh. Wow.  FreeNX rocks.
<Unit19P> Better then NoMachine?
<canthus13> Same thing.
<Unit19P> Mostly....
<Cheri703> I don't know what either of those are...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Remote desktop software.  Much  more responsive than VNC.
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<canthus13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing%20the%20FreeNX%20server%20on%20Ubuntu%20Karmic%20%289.10%29%20%28Also%20works%20on%20Lucid%29.
<canthus13> err.
<canthus13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing%20the%20FreeNX%20server%20on%20Ubuntu%20Karmic%20%289.10%29%20%28Also%20works%20on%20Lucid%29
<canthus13> Dunno how that period got on the end of the first link.
<Cheri703> both worked in xchat
<canthus13> Cool.
<Unit193> I don't think I'm going to try that, would have to install 83 packages
<canthus13> Wow.
<Unit193> It needs gnome-menus and gnome-panel??
<canthus13> Yeah.  You can select KDE from the client, though.
<canthus13> There's probably a way to install without gnome, but I dunno.. I use gnome.
<Unit193> I not using KDE or gnome (sidenote: do you know of a guide for switching from Win & OpenSource soft to Linux & OpenSource soft?)
<canthus13> Not offhand.. I'm sure there are some out there.
<Cheri703> Unit193: switching how?
<_bbb_> reminds me of the apple switch campaign
<_bbb_> and  that one stoner chick
<deejoe> ellen feiss
<_bbb_> http://crow202.org/2009/panther-upgrade.jpg
<deejoe> beep beep beep
<deejoe> tell us all the truth, now, that's what your nick stands for, right?
<paultag> duh
<paultag> heyya _bbb_, deejoe
<deejoe> hi paultag
<paultag> s'new?
<deejoe> you about wrapped up for the semester?
<paultag> deejoe: yessir! I
<deejoe> I'm babysitting a hardy->lucid
<paultag> I'm just doing some fun reading right now
<deejoe> congratulations!
<paultag> working on Boole's works
<deejoe> haha
<deejoe> figures
<paultag> deejoe: Oh man, sorry to hear that :/
<paultag> deejoe: How's the update going?
<deejoe> tons of errors on first pass with do-release-upgrade
<paultag> horny hardon -> lucid :)
<paultag> deejoe: Oh no
<deejoe> so, I figured, what the heck, I'll try it again!
<paultag> deejoe: did it get resolved?
<deejoe> it seems to be running along more smoothly
<paultag> :D
<deejoe> script ftw
<deejoe> as in the typescript recording command from mumble-utils
<paultag> deejoe: are you running a single upgrade from dist to dist or are you trying a direct to lucid?
<deejoe> LTS to LTS
<paultag> good move
<deejoe> yeah
<paultag> the upgrade path can be flaky
<deejoe> I've got a few machine here and there that were caught in a 6 month release along the way
<deejoe> because I needed something out of them
<deejoe> so, my netbook for instance I recently took from jaunty to karmic
<deejoe> I'm a bit afraid of taking that to lucid
<paultag> deejoe: the red EEE?
<deejoe> that's the one!
<deejoe> well, it's an acer
<paultag> deejoe: snazzy :)
<paultag> Oh, acer
<paultag> right, yes :)
<deejoe> walmart special
<deejoe> only the best for this hillbilly
<deejoe> oops
<deejoe> <.<
<deejoe> >.>
<deejoe> maybe I shouldn't have said it
<BiosElement> I vote more apps follow vlc's lead and have awesome x-mis logo's >.>
 * deejoe is always getting rhythmbox and rockbox confused
<canthus13> deejoe: ...how?
<canthus13> one goes on your computer, the other on your MP3 player. :)
<deejoe> I don't really use either yet, so that's how
 * deejoe waves his cane at the lawn and grumbles
<deejoe> they both are named mumblebox and have something to do with music
<BiosElement> Oh look, yet another reason I don't donate to the FSF... http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/mark-zuckerberg-is-time-magazines-person-of-the-year-wheres-the-dislike-button
<paultag> Man, my sister and mom just started throwing up
<paultag> there goes my night
<BiosElement> ugh
<deejoe> paultag: hydrate, hydrate, hydrate
<paultag> deejoe: aye. Already got them both ginger ale and water
<paultag> not combined
<deejoe> although that wouldn't be that awful
<deejoe> but yeah
<paultag> Man oh man. There goes Boole :(
<paultag> I was just blogging my notes on Chapter II, they're pretty great
<_bbb_> yo paultag
<paultag> heyya _bbb_
<_bbb_> et al
<_bbb_> heading up to the grog later
<paultag> Oh sick!
<_bbb_> no show just drinking
<paultag> _bbb_: who are you seeing?
<paultag> Ahhh
<_bbb_> birthday beers for my buddy
<paultag> _bbb_: Damn, if I was in town, I'd come meet up
<_bbb_> possibly some karaoke
<_bbb_> depending on how drunk i get
<_bbb_> definetly gonna be up there on thurs night
<_bbb_> kind of a reunion show for another friends' band
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<_bbb_> then my other buddy's band is playing on xmas
<_bbb_> wont be making that one
<dmcglone> Cheri703: you here?
<_bbb_> howdy dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hi _bbb_
 * _bbb_ disables popups from update-notifier
 * _bbb_ likes this
<dmcglone> what's the discussion here?
<_bbb_> coffee talk
<dmcglone> Ah ok
<_bbb_> rhode island is neither a road nor and island.. discuss
<dmcglone> good one
<dmcglone> there's nothing to discuss there
<_bbb_> just make something up
<dmcglone> I can do that
<dmcglone> HP is the best computer manufacturer there is
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> Fire ants do not actually spit fire.
<deejoe> lies
<dmcglone> it's a conspiracy
<dmcglone> I'm gonna go play Wii for a bit
<deejoe> sounds like a good plan
<Cheri703> dmcglone: yup
<canthus13> _bbb_: it's a rhode.
<BiosElement> The Ninth Circuit agrees with a previous ruling that World of Warcraft players do not own the game, but rules that breaking the licensing agreement does not lead to copyright infringement when it comes to third-party programs.
<BiosElement> ^So it's good and bad
<BiosElement> +1 to ars http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/court-you-do-not-own-that-copy-of-wow-you-bought.ars
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-21
<Cheri703> dmcglone: did you ever wander back after wii'ing?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Switching from using Win + FF + thunderbird + OO.o & MSO and some other progys
<Cheri703> why would it be different in windows with that software if you're using the same software in linux?
 * Cheri703 might be missing the problem here
<Unit193> This person has 12000+ emails in the inbox alone
<Cheri703> o.O
<Unit193> Profiles
<Cheri703> if using thunderbird, I'd think a simple export/import would work?
<Cheri703> dunno
<Unit193> Stuff like this:http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_from_Windows_to_Linux
<Unit193> And alt apps to use
<Cheri703> osalt .com/.org/something is good
<Unit193> I have seen/used that... was mostly looking for guides people have used (but I can find them)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I use gmail, so I don't mess with any of that stuff
<Unit193> I also use gmail (with IMAP)
 * Cheri703 is watching a lame 80's sci fi movie on hulu
<Unit193> What one? (might watch SG* soon)
<Cheri703> "steel dawn"
<Cheri703> hulu is a smorgasbord of horrible movies
<canthus13> I thought that was a crappy game.
<canthus13> Wait. Patrick swayze was in that one as well as Red Dawn? Heh.
<Cheri703> super incredibly lame thus far
<canthus13> Water rights seemed to be a rather popular theme for a while. (Solar babies, Tank Girl...)
<Cheri703> saw solar babies, also on hulu...
<canthus13> Although this sounds more like a rip-off of the mad max plot.
<canthus13> I rather liked Solar Babies...
<Cheri703> it was...ok
<canthus13> Several of the cast went on to do The Lost Boys.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I have a soft spot for post-apocalyptic movies
<Cheri703> even the horrible ones
<Unit193> Soft spot for the end of the world....
<Cheri703> eh
<canthus13> Unit193: Nah. THey went past the end and there was apparently more to go. :)
 * Cheri703 gave notice at her job this evening, boss' husband just tried to call twice at 8:49pm. didn't answer
<Unit193> Good for you? how did she take it?
<Cheri703> dunno, emailed it :)
<Cheri703> I'm assuming they're freaking out and pissed
<Cheri703> boss' husband is often manipulative, sometimes a bullying jerk, so not answering at night. also told them I would only discuss over email, so really not talking about it
<Unit193> Did you find other job options? (that sounds like a good idea)
<Cheri703> I have a few peripheral options, nothing solid atm
<Cheri703> so yep
<Unit193> Did you ever end up looking at the hospital?
<Cheri703> not yet, I meant to, been super busy with tons of stuff :/
<Unit193> I don't think any are up anymore
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> there is always a lot of crawling around in dirt in these movies
<Unit193> Do you have any use for 800FSB(?) CPUs?
<Cheri703> maybe? if you don't want it/them, I can take them off your hands ;)
<Unit193> They are not that good 2.8
<Cheri703> eh, I'm sure I'll find a use for them eventually. I'd like to (as I acquire parts) put together computers to donate to people/organizations
<Cheri703> one of my dogs isn't eating much lately, and I'm trying to get him to eat, so I'm sticking food bits under his lip until he'll chew it up. he's half asleep and just laying there giving me weird looks as I do it...I'm WAY too amused by this
<Unit193> P4 2.80/1M/800/04A
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> 4 of those and 1 1.8/256/400/1.75V
<Cheri703> dang, where did you get so many?
<Unit193> Junk/recycle pile
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Unit193> I will want to keep 2 (2.8) at most
<Cheri703> understandable
<Unit193> Any other comp parts that I should take out?
<Unit193> (can't HD)
<Cheri703> mobos are good, really any of it. how many pc's did you snag?
<Unit193> Just parts
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> well, anything that works can be useful
<Unit193> Anything (easy to get to) on a laptop?
<Cheri703> ram
<Cheri703> hdd
<Cheri703> if there are any in it
<Cheri703> uhm, the rest of it is pretty well integrated
<canthus13> Ram, HDD, PCI-e cards...
<Cheri703> cd drives
<canthus13> Screens.
<Cheri703> cd drives are very handy to have
<Cheri703> screens are beyond my replacement abilities atm :)
<canthus13> Screens are quite sellable on ebay.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Screens are easy.
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> HDDs are killed
<canthus13> Especially if you replace the whole lid unit.
<canthus13> Just unscrew the hinges, pop loose the cable(s), install new lid.
<Unit193> Unless it has the wifi in it
<Cheri703> Unit193: wireless cards are easily removed as well
<Cheri703> keyboards even
<Cheri703> but less useful
<Cheri703> *to me
<Unit193> wifi in the screen/lid
<canthus13> good keyboards are handy. people are always spilling crap on laptop keyboards.
<canthus13> Unit193: The wifi card? Nah. it should be on the mobo. the antennae may round up into the lid, though.
<Unit193> That's what I was aiming at
<canthus13> Antennae are usually installed on other laptops and rarely go bad.
<Unit193> Cheri703: do you really have any use for the 1.8 CPU?
<Cheri703> maaaaybe
<Cheri703> antennae are easy to disconnect from the card
 * canthus13 is running a server on an athlon 1700+ and another one on a 2000+.  was running one on a 1.2ghz thunderbird.
<Unit193> I could use a complete comp
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh.  yeah. the antennae just snap loose from the card, like the little metal clothing snaps.
<Cheri703> Unit193: what do you mean?
<Cheri703> and for someone who just does email and typing stuff, 1.8 is PLENTY. especially if you can get them running ubuntu
 * canthus13 found timerider. :)
<Unit193> Not just 6 CPUs, RAM, HDDs, and a comp batt
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha. I have 2 cases with OLD mobos in them. if you find a decent mobo, I have a case you can throw it in. I have a few ide cd drives laying around as well
<Unit193> I can get a CD/DVD drive... will the P4s work in that?
<Cheri703> maybe. it had a 900mhz processor in it before, I'd have to look it up.
<Cheri703> ahh patrick swayze looking like a dirty hippie
<canthus13> 900? There were no P4s that slow... It's prolly a P3 mobo.
<Unit193> Finding a P3 CPU may be harder... but I may be able
 * Cheri703 doesn't remember
<Unit193> Pentium M?
<Cheri703> I'll take a look at some point this week
<Cheri703> you already have like 17 computers...am I missing why you need another? :)
<Unit193> 17???
<Cheri703> I dunno, several
<Unit193> Wired, mostly fast ubuntu server (in a way)
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Unit193> AMD Athlon 2.4G - P4 2.8G - 500MHz - Mac G3 350MHz (can't firgure out how to get ubuntu on)
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> The comps
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> This may be the CPU: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27188
<canthus13> Unit193: The G3 should be able to handle Debian. Might go for a CLI/Framebuffer-only install.
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728093
<canthus13> there's a whole discussion on Debian Vs Ubuntu for a 350mhz G3.
<canthus13> ...and a howto for Debian on a G3.  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=20481
<deejoe> I've had much more luck with the Debian CDs for 5.0 than for 4.0 on G3s
<deejoe> as in, getting them to boot and run the installer all the way through
<deejoe> had trouble with both Debian and Ubuntu a couple of years ago
<Unit193> deejoe: Did you ever get Ubuntu to work?
<deejoe> Unit193: I didn't really want to try to run Ubuntu on hardware that old, to be honest.
<deejoe> also, Ubuntu dropped powerpc from the normal stuff--it's community supported only.  Which, after all, is what Debian is, too.
<dmcglone1> Hiya all
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> what ya doing?
<Cheri703> watching a crappy movie
<Cheri703> you?
<Unit193> hello dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> sitting here watching forensic files
<dmcglone1> hi Unit193
<dmcglone1> I bought a hockey game for the Wii and got so frustrated with trying to figure out how to set it up for 2 players, I just gave up
<Unit193> Can I come over and play? ;)
<dmcglone1> nothing is worth the hassle anymore
<Unit193> the Wii that is
<dmcglone1> You sure can
<dmcglone1> am I still here?
<dmcglone1> weird
<dmcglone1> I just seen myself leave
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Unit193> dmcglone left your dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Ah I bet my other computer lost internet connection
<dmcglone1> Unit193 you live in columbus?
<Unit193> Nope
<dmcglone1> mansfield?
<Unit193> Around there
<dmcglone1> well guess it's about a 3 hour drive to come over and play the Wii
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> I'll see you in the morning
<dmcglone1> :-)
<Unit193> Good night!
<dmcglone1> lol I didn't mean it that way
<dmcglone1> I meant that it would take you until morning to get here
<Cheri703> tomorrow I have to go to holmes county
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> business Cheri703?
<Cheri703> yeppers
<Cheri703> one of my final installs
<dmcglone1> you excited? LOL
<Unit193> dmcglone1: It would take longer if I walked :D
<dmcglone1> I assumed you would be walking... LOL
<Unit193> There are really cool things... they are called Cars!
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: yes and no. not excited to deal with the crazy bosses :/
<dmcglone1> never heard of one. I ride a scooter. I just push my way everywhere
<dmcglone1> but from what I hear about the price of gas, I'm glad I have a scooter
<dmcglone1> lol
 * Cheri703 wants a velomobile
<dmcglone1> whats that?
<dmcglone1> sounds like something from batman
<dmcglone1> batmobile
<canthus13> covered in velour.
<Cheri703> google it
<Cheri703> basically pedal powered car :D
<Cheri703> recumbent trike + shell
<dmcglone1> oh I see
<dmcglone1> that would take forever to get anywhere
<dmcglone1> plus no heat or air conditioning
<Cheri703> not really, depending on how far you're going. you can pretty easily break 20mph
 * Cheri703 wants one
<Cheri703> no insurance
<Cheri703> no license
<Cheri703> no gas cost
<Cheri703> very low maintenance costs
<Cheri703> inexpensive commuting
<dmcglone1> good luck going to holmes county in one of those
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> when you get there you'll have snot frozen to your face
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> some of them are completely enclosed
<dmcglone1> but still cold
<Cheri703> and this would be once I had a "go there and stay there" job. not driving all over the freaking place to clients
<Cheri703> nah, your body heats it up pretty darn well
<dmcglone1> hope it has a defogger then
<Cheri703> some of them. some have windshield wipers too
<dmcglone1> now thats cool
<dmcglone1> well, I'm gonna get me some sleep
<Cheri703> night
<dmcglone1> I'll talk to you all later
<dmcglone1> night :-)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Next U-h still the 30th?
<Cheri703> yup
<Unit193> Mom is working 2nd that day, my other sis may or may not take me
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> I'm off to bed. have a good night
<Unit193> Bye
<canthus13> nite.
<thafreak> Good Morning Ohio!
<thafreak> So, I'm finally done with school...
<thafreak> well...for a while...don't think I'll ever be "done"
<thafreak> grrr
<thafreak> seems as though I can't actually take the LPIC ubuntu cert exam anywhere
<thafreak> stupide pearson vuew
<thafreak> stupide pearson vue
<thafreak> stupid pearson vue
<canthus13> Heh,
<_bbb_> except olf
<paultag> Woo! OLF!
<canthus13> Yayolf.
 * canthus13 has plenty of time to study for LPI.
<_bbb_> olfu even
<BiosElement> Great, just great.
<BiosElement> We now have 'net neutrality' that's designed to not be neutral
<BiosElement> Isn't that great
<BiosElement> So remind me, what's the point of the FCC? And would someone please send them a dictionary?
<Unit193> Did you see Ubuntu is going away from X for Wayland?
<BiosElement> Yes, so is Fedora and half a dozen other distro's.
<BiosElement> But heaven forbid it's the end of the world if ubuntu does it. ;)
<Unit193> I don't use the other ones :)
<BiosElement> There's tons of FUD around it
<BiosElement> Ironically Fedora actually was already leading the charge, but it's more fun to bitch up a storm about ubuntu breaking things before they've even seen them or something >.>
<Unit193> Ubuntu is a more visable target
<BiosElement> Mainstream media, yes. But fedora's a solid second for linux distro's
<Unit193> Do you know how well wayland does remotely?
<BiosElement> It doesn't, that's beyond scope.
<BiosElement> However there already exists remote clients to make it about as effective as x11 remotely.
<Unit193> That is one thing I really like about X
<BiosElement> Meh, it's an extra feature that doesn't belong in the stack for 99% of users.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-22
<Cheri703> yo homies
<paultag> yo Cheri703
<Cheri703> what's new paultag?
<paultag> Cheri703: nada, helping someone in #fluxbox who is running arch, yet has no idea what the CLI is
<Cheri703> nice
<paultag> it's not fun
<Cheri703> I'd imagine
<paultag> I'm fine with beginners
<paultag> just not beginners that hate learning
<Cheri703> yeah :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's the boss thing going?
<Cheri703> ha
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> fun
<Cheri703> the crazy is showing ;)
<Cheri703> she called my MOM
<canthus13> Wow.
<canthus13> What'd your mom say?
<Cheri703> granted, she knows my mom from back where she used to live, but...still
<Cheri703> basically boss was making up random crap, talking about how GENEROUS they've been, and how WONDERFUL and how she just can't imagine why I'd want to quit, and don't I understand how good they've been to me >.<
<Cheri703> mom was like, "mmhm"
<canthus13> Nice.
<Cheri703> and boss is saying that I was overpaid, and that that bonus (the one she uses as justification for not paying me) was an ADVANCE on my pay, and I owe it back o.O
<Cheri703> which is BULLCRAP
<Cheri703> and my mom's response to that was "well, I'm sure cheri would love to work it out, so perhaps you and she can sit down with someone from xerox corporate and get that resolved"
<Cheri703> because she's totally cheating the system and not doing what she's supposed to do and has lied to xerox about that whole program
<Cheri703> boss' response was something to the effect of "oh"
<Cheri703> :D
<Unit193> Did you call the "system"?
<Cheri703> well, one of the corporate folks knows already, but apparently hasn't done jack about it
<Cheri703> :( so I'll be making some more calls as necessary
<canthus13> bah. I used to know a whole bunch of people that worked all up and down the pay scales at PARC.
<canthus13> Unfortunately, most of them have either retired or moved to other companies.
<Cheri703> parc?
<canthus13> Xerox's Palo Alto Research Center.
 * canthus13 wonders if Pavel is still there.
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> nice
<BiosElement> http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/verizon-google-fcc-net-neutrality/
<BiosElement> Awesome FCC is retarded
<BiosElement> Apparently...since Android is "Open" the mobile network is "Open"...
<paultag> ha!
<BiosElement> If that's true, well then Linux is open so why the hell do we need it there? ;)
<BiosElement> So no, blame doesn't really go to Google
<BiosElement> But it goes directly to the FCC
 * canthus13 pokes through the exec bios to see if he recognizes any names.
<canthus13> Bah. Nobody I recognize... You might shoot an email to the Chief Ethics Officer, tho... :)
<paultag> Cheri703: why?
<paultag> erm canthus13
<paultag> not you Cheri703
<Cheri703> yeah, might see if I can escalate this, especially if they're going to keep being crappy
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> paultag: he's talking about my ridiculous boss situation
<paultag> oh aye
<Cheri703> BUT ONLY FOR 1.5 moar weeks!
<paultag> :D
<Cheri703> WOOO
<paultag> Cheri703: you go!
<canthus13> paultag: I used to know half the staff at PARC.  I was hoping someone I knew made it up to the top of the food chain there.
<Cheri703> and I'm taking thursday, friday, and monday off :D
<paultag> aye
<paultag> Cheri703: fuck yea!
<Cheri703> I am ready to not deal with them ANYMORE
<canthus13> Bah. Pavel sold out to MS. :(
<Cheri703> :(
<canthus13> paultag: You still interested in writing an MMO?
<paultag> canthus13: MNO? MUD?
<paultag> canthus13: Oh MMO
<canthus13> Or was it someone else in here that was talking about it?
<paultag> I think someone else canthus13, I was thinking about writing a MUD at some point
<paultag> but I don't do MMOs :)
<canthus13> paultag: Ah. Well, this would work for either... http://mooix.net/
<canthus13> It's an abandoned project... mixing unix and MOO.
<paultag> oh raw canthus13
<canthus13> Seems interesting.
<paultag> canthus13: I was going to write everything in nodejs
<paultag> seems like it would be best, also let me do it via HTTP or TCP
<paultag> perhaps I can bridge it
<canthus13> This one can be modified in pretty much any language.
<paultag> yeah
<Unit193> Maybe finch isn't the best idea... (seg faulting)
<Cheri703> canthus13: around?
<canthus13> Cheri703: What's up?
<Cheri703> remember how you said to check if I could reach my modem when my internet was being dumb?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Cheri703> it did it earlier, but only for a short time. I could reach local ip's, but it wouldn't reach the modem, or reach external sites
<Cheri703> so I don't know what that means
<canthus13> Cheri703: Did the lights on the modem look normal at that point?
<Cheri703> uhm, I didn't look, but they generally do, I've looked when it's done it in the past
<canthus13> Then it's most likely the router flaking out on you.
<Cheri703> but I can access all other local ip's
<canthus13> I see it fairly often.  you can get to the local network, your ISP can see the internet-facing port on the router, but the bridge in between isn't passing any traffic.
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> any recourse other than a new router?
<Cheri703> because...not buying a new router
<canthus13> Cheri703: What brand is the router? (Not belkin, I hope...)
<Cheri703> no, trendnet
<Cheri703> one sec, I'll get the model
<canthus13> Trendnet... Formerly Intel.
<canthus13> Dunno much about them. I run across them once in a while.
<Cheri703> tew-652brp
<Cheri703> supposedly a well reviewed unit, I dunno though
<canthus13> Cheri703: It'll run DD-WRT.
<Cheri703> should I put that on it?
<canthus13> I wouldn't do it without a spare router, just in case you brick it.  But DD-WRT is better than most stock firmware.
<Cheri703> I may be getting a spare router this weekend, a linksys g router
<Cheri703> not sure what model
<canthus13> Well, the tow-652brp v1.0, anyway.
<canthus13> THe linksys might be a better choice for DD-WRT, depending on the model/version.
 * Cheri703 wants n
<canthus13> But if that trendnet is the v 1.0, it supports better firmware than a lot of linksys.  32MB ram, 4 MB flash. most linksys are 8/2.
<Cheri703> ok, I'm checking
<Cheri703> how do I know what version I have?
<Cheri703> not seeing it
<canthus13> 32MB makes me doubt it's a memory issue locking it up.
<canthus13> Umm.. usually on the tag on the bottom near the model number.  Also, somewhere on the router config page.
<Cheri703> k
<canthus13> I'd guess that no version number means 1.0
<Cheri703> it's presently attached to something, so looking on the bottom is not convenient...looking on config page
<Cheri703> I guess I don't know WHAT is so wonderful about the dd-wrt, I've heard about it, but I don't know what benefit it has for me
<canthus13> It's very configurable, and a lot more stable than a lot of factory firmware.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> I think I have a version 2, based on some site
<canthus13> You can also adjust the radio power level to get better (or worse) range.
<Cheri703> firmware is 2.something something
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Although boosting the power levels might burn the radio out.  Cutting them back, though, can keep neighbors off an open/weakly encrypted access point.
<canthus13> Hmm.. Not sure. you might ask on the DD-WRT forums.
<Cheri703> looks like it supports it
<canthus13> the v1.0 is the hardware revision, not the firmware revision.
<canthus13> I'd think the firmware revision isn't too important. (Although it could be for the flash process..)
<Cheri703> it's a v2.1r
<Cheri703> apparently that's not compatible with dd-wrt :(
<Cheri703> they changed from atheros to realtek :(
<canthus13> Bah. that sucks.
<Cheri703> oh well
<Cheri703> it's usable. and I can mess with the linksys all I want :)
<Cheri703> I have 10mbps internet, but even right now, I'm connected to the n router, and it says 54kbps on my connection info >.<
<Cheri703> eh, oh well. I have to go back and work on getting the house ready...don't want to, but need to
<canthus13> 54kbps? Or 54mbps?
<canthus13> 54mbps is a standard wireless G speed.
<thafreak> 54TBPS
<thafreak> 54PBPS
<Cheri703> Mb/s, sorry, reading quickly
<canthus13> Ah. you're getting max G speed.  You've prolly got therouter set for mixed mode.
<Cheri703> I think so
<Cheri703> would I suddenly get blazingly faster speed if I set it to n only?
<Cheri703> I'm not thinking I would
<canthus13> Only between machines on the network.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> And if you have any G-only wireless devices, they wouldn't be able to connect.
<Cheri703> that's why I left it on mixed mode....
<Cheri703> I work on old computers for people, lots of older dells and such
<canthus13> So you're pretty much stuck.
<canthus13> Of course, you could go straight N on that one and use the other router when you get it for G connections.
<Cheri703> true...
<Cheri703> OR I could keep the g one in its box and sell it to someone later...
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> posts like this make me weep for ohio: http://mansfield.craigslist.org/stp/2125279070.html
 * canthus13 sometimes weeps because he's IN ohio...
<canthus13> At least the poster sprinkled  a little punctuation in there...
<Cheri703> 2 periods
<Cheri703> and spelled mansfield wrong
 * Cheri703 has only half of her living room curtains up
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-23
 * Cheri703 is bored and should be doing productive things, but doesn't want to :/
<Cheri703> as usual
<dmcglone> Hiya all
<canthus13> dmcglone: good $TIME_OF_DAY
<dmcglone> I just received my first docx file, I haven't tried to open it yet. I hope I can
<canthus13> I have trouble with docx files at work. on windows.
<dmcglone> Ha! linux is the bomb!!! Ooo.org opened it like a piece of cake
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> And I thought docx wasn't supported in Linux
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703 how ya doing?
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
<Unit193> docx doesn't work the best in OO.o but it does work
<dmcglone> Hiya Unit19
<Cheri703> I'm doing alright
<dmcglone> Unit193 it's working over here in Ubuntu 10.10
<dmcglone> how did your meeting go Cheri703
<Unit193> docx writing is where it fails
<Cheri703> I emailed them instead
<dmcglone> I see
<Cheri703> and tonight I finally got an actual response (she called my mother the other night being insane)
<dmcglone> really?
<Cheri703> she wants me to work for her, but be paid even less if I want to be on a legal contractor agreement -_-
<Cheri703> so I will counter with what I'm expecting, and will probably continue my plans to just find another job
<dmcglone> Smart move
<Cheri703> yep yep
<canthus13> Cheri703: ...? She wants to keep you by paying you less?
<dmcglone> Unit193, you being good this fine evening?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Have you considered trying to have her committed against her will?
<Unit193> dmcglone: I hope so!
<dmcglone> canthus13: sounds like a boss from a 3rd world country
<Cheri703> canthus13: she implies that she can't afford to pay me as much if I'm not working 40 hours per week (or more as she wants/thinks I should be)
<dmcglone> ;)
<Cheri703> canthus13: it's a mess
<canthus13> Cheri703: She implies that she's exempt from all payroll laws? (I know small businesses can pay less if they meet certain requirements, but even then...)
<Cheri703> well, as a contractor, there's no requirement for minimum wage, and she wants to do it on a per unit price, but she doesn't take into account the fact that some machines require multiple visits, all of the phone support I do, etc etc
<Cheri703> also, the per unit price is WAY less than they get back from xerox for having me, so my counter will include "at least 75% of what xerox pays out per machine, at a minimum of $150" her proposed amount is $100 for "non-desktop units" >.<
<Cheri703> when they get anywhere from $150 up to $300/machine for me doing the setup and training
<dmcglone> thats just too overly complicated of a job to keep for me
<Cheri703> yeah, I am leaning toward not :/
<dmcglone> I prefer 9 -5 80,000/year
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> not even taking into account her whole "call my mom and spew lies" thing from yesterday, also her implying that I was stealing from them by leaving when I'd gotten an "advancement" on my pay by having the BONUS that corporate paid me >.<
<Cheri703> yeah dmcglone, honestly, making $20k would be WELL above what I made this year :/
<canthus13> Cheri703: Tell her to take you to court over the bonus.
<Cheri703> yeah, I already called corporate about that
<Cheri703> and my counter will also include the $2100 she's supposed to pay me (that doesn't even include the pay for the months she counted the bonus as my wages)
<dmcglone> better, sue her for workplace (whatever they call it)
<Cheri703> she owns her own business
<dmcglone> file a complaint with the small business bureau
<dmcglone> there's gotta be something you can do. You don't have to take the abuse
<canthus13> Actually.. if the business clears 267k a year GROSS, you can file a complaint with the state.
<canthus13> http://www.com.ohio.gov/laws/MWOTComplaint.aspx
<canthus13> That is assuming that she's been working you overtime without paying overtime and such. (The bonuses counted as wages may also apply.. dunno.)
<Cheri703> I'm not sure they did canthus13, not sure how much they grossed
<canthus13> Cheri703: Investigators would be able to figure that one out.
<Cheri703> hmm....might
<Cheri703> thanks for the link
<dmcglone> or layers
<canthus13> No prob.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I'm leaving, won't take it anymore :)
<Cheri703> unless they go with what I ask for, then I can't work for them. simple as that
<dmcglone> I don't blame you
<Cheri703> my mom thinks I should maybe do it for a few months to save up for a car, missing the fact that if I'm getting paid even less than I am now, I won't be able to pay bills, let alone save up money
<dmcglone> I can see your point
<Cheri703> rawr
<canthus13> rawr?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> mine is larger, but: http://dogs.icanhascheezburger.com/2009/04/28/cute-puppy-pictures-itty-bitty/
<canthus13> Ah. :)
<Cheri703> knowing I have tons of stuff to do, and really really not wanting to do any of it...rawr at chores
<Cheri703> so here's a question
<Cheri703> if I write a script to ssh -x into another computer, and run a program, how can I make the script close the ssh connection after I close the program?
<Cheri703> or should it do it automatically?
<Cheri703> because sometimes I look at system monitor and there's like 7 ssh things open
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> The sessions *should* die after a while, but they don't always.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> of course this time it didn't linger, but I was thinking about it the other day, forgot to ask then
 * canthus13 always has dozens of ssh sessions strung around his network. :)
<Cheri703> I have a few at the moment.
<Cheri703> I need a house boy :)
<Cheri703> *unrelated to previous statement
 * Cheri703 needs a guy to dote on her and do chores for her :)
<canthus13> Eh? Kick your husband in the butt.
 * Cheri703 has mostly given up on that from him
 * canthus13 ends up doing the dishes and the heavier laundry stuff 'coz his wife has carpal tunnel syndrome.
<Cheri703> husband does dishes and laundry, but pisses about it
<canthus13> Meh. He's not working, right?
<Cheri703> he actually does quite a bit around the house, which would be WONDERFUL, and is always appreciated, except he pisses and moans about how MUCH he does, and blah blah, and yeah, he spends all day playing video games
<canthus13> Then he's got no right to complain.
 * Cheri703 thinks so
<canthus13> I bitch a bit occasionally, but I'm also working 40+ hours a week. Not that I blame her, really.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * dmcglone has been doing housework and taking care of kids for 19 years
<dmcglone> and as of now I am very tired and getting ready to turn in
<canthus13> have fun.
<Cheri703> night dmcglone
<dmcglone> night. I'll be around tomorrow.
<Cheri703> I'm SO BORED. I have nothing to watch :(
<dmcglone> You guys be good while I'm gone ;-)
 * Cheri703 likes background noise
<Cheri703> oh always
<dmcglone> LOL ok g'night
<canthus13> Cheri703: C-Span.
<Cheri703> no cable
<Cheri703> streaming or downloaded stuff only :/
<Cheri703> and all of my shows have stopped for the holidays...
<Cheri703> except maybe it's late enough I can download one...let me check
<canthus13> Cheri703: The Crow:Stairway to Heaven.  the entire series (one season) is around.
<Cheri703> hmmm...I've seen multiple "the crow" movies
<canthus13> The series was pretty decent. I was rather annoyed that it only lasted one season. :(
<canthus13> It's based on the first Crow movie.
<canthus13> (The only good one IMO.)
<Cheri703> yeah, it was ok, the others were super lame
<canthus13> There's the entire Stargate series of shows...
<Cheri703> my parents are bringing their computers for me to work on, 2 laptops, netbook, 2 desktops, and router...
<Cheri703> my dad though he needed to bring the monitors and such as well, but was relieved when I told him it was unnecessary
<canthus13> 5 computers?
<canthus13> Wow.
<Cheri703> well, one desktop will be left with us, it was superseded by the other desktop, one laptop is my mom's old one and she'll be transitioning to the new one (might leave the old one, might keep it, not sure yet), and netbook is primarily for my dad to video phone my grandma because she's deaf and they sign over the webcam
<Cheri703> so from 5 down to 3 by the end of the trip
<Cheri703> we have 3 in general use in our house, and another 2-3 that could be put into rotation as needed. 4 if you count that massive server
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> one of the other laptops is out on loan atm
<canthus13> We've got 3 laptops, a desktop, and 3 servers, with parts for another 2 machines sitting around.
<Cheri703> the windows laptops
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> husband's desktop: windows, my desktop: ubuntu (basically my server), my laptop: ubuntu, old dell b130: ubuntu, dell xps m140 or something: windows
<Cheri703> server: ubuntu
<Cheri703> other random computers: no hdd's
<Cheri703> and we'll soon have my dad's old desktop
<Cheri703> if it's better than mine, I'm SO swapping it out :)
<canthus13> My servers run Debian. All other machines run Ubuntu. (I think my kid may have a windows partition, but I don't think he's ever booted it.)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I might get my husband to dual boot sometime soon. going to put my mom on ubuntu if at all possible
<canthus13> My wife refuses to go back to windows.
<canthus13> My kids don't care what OS the use.
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I won't go back to windows either. I keep the laptop with xp around for running utilities (scanning, restoring, etc), and I have xp in a vm on netbook, but that's as far as I'll go with it)
<Cheri703> bah, -)
<Cheri703> my day to day is well suited to ubuntu
<Unit193> One of the hardest parts of switching has got to be the choices....
<canthus13> choices?
<Cheri703> appropriate for this time of year: http://vimeo.com/8192170
<canthus13> the hardest part for me was actually booting. With gutsy, I could boot on my laptop. that's all it took.
<Unit193> canthus13: You want to use linux? do you want fedora or ubuntu? ok gnome or kde? and on and on
<Unit193> LTS or not...
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh. That. Just try a few and see what works for you.
<canthus13> I recommend ubuntu for the community support to anyone who asks.
<canthus13> Outside that, it's kinda like pokemon. gotta try 'em all.
<Unit193> I found debian based to work best (deb, apt-get) from there I still have not gotten down "ok, this is what I would pick if I had to do it over"
<Unit193> I also found it best to ask as few questions as you can....
 * canthus13 <3 apt.
<Unit193> I don't really use synaptic anymore (use apt-get and apt-cache search)
<Cheri703> I use synaptic if it's something that has a dumb name completely unrelated to the name of the program
 * canthus13 uses whatever is handy. (Software center, apt-get, aptitude, dpkg... synaptic isn't 'handy')
<Cheri703> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/22/air-powered-car-airpod_n_799939.html
<canthus13> I saw those a while back.. Made in India, iirc..
<Cheri703> designed by a french guy
<canthus13> http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/preview-concept/4217016
<Cheri703> yeah, huffpo was very late to the story
<Unit193> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php <--- that will tell you what Linux you should use ;)
<BiosElement> canthus13: Ubuntu is the only distro I can recommend with fedora coming in very very close. >.>
<Unit193> BiosElement: Why Ubuntu? Not Ubuntu based?
<BiosElement> Name one good ubuntu based distro. And mint is not 'good' >.>
<Unit193> Lucid Puppy for slow computers?
<Unit193> Why do you say Mint isn't good?
<Unit193> By Ubuntu I'm guessing you mean K/X/L/Ubuntu?
<BiosElement> Never tried Lucid Puppy.
<BiosElement> Because they add little useful, bitch up and down about how bad ubuntu is and take forever to get releases out making them ,outdated by the time they release >.<
<BiosElement> Unit193: Actually i wouldn't recommend more then Ubuntu to anyone who hadn't already used linux before
<Unit193> Didn't know Mint didn't like Ubuntu
<BiosElement> Nothing official, but I can't help but get a continued negative feeling from their community about it
<Unit193> I think KDE might be better for Win switchers (I use Lubuntu on a slow computer)
<BiosElement> Eh, only if it wasn't so friggen buggy
<BiosElement> And I use it daily. >.>
<Unit193> I have to agree about the buggy part... (that's why I have looked at Mint)
<BiosElement> Mint doesn't improve anything really. They just add their own stupid 'mint-insertstupidnamehere' tools
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> And as I recall they ship drivers making it illegal to distribute in the US don't they?
<Unit193> Yes, they also have a US version
<BiosElement> Ahh heh, yeah. The one no one ever touches I'm sure >.>
<Unit193> Mint looks a tad more like Win
<Unit193> Ubuntu like Mac
<BiosElement> Mint really would have been better suited to do a novel thing, work with Ubuntu devs rather then do their 'own' distro
<BiosElement> Oh NOW i remember my #1 hate about mint
<Unit193> Look at the sources.list....
<BiosElement> Yes I know, they use ubuntu packages + custom packages of their own
<Unit193> Not that much like Win... (less then KDE)
<BiosElement> They screw with the firefox install forcing ads in.
<Unit193> THAT is very annoying!!!
<BiosElement> I'm of the opinion it's evil, simply put.
<Unit193> The google search is a custom search
<BiosElement> They cry about money, but they wouldn't have that problem if they worked with canonical instead of making thier own >.>
<Unit193> did canonical ever accept Lubuntu?
<BiosElement> No idea, I don't keep track of small distro projects
<BiosElement> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<BiosElement> No
<BiosElement> It's not official yet per their site
<BiosElement> But they may as well be >.>
<BiosElement> WTH's the diff? They already have the design, logo, wiki immutable, lp, etc >.>
<Unit193> Ubuntu 6.10 is sadly MUCH faster (yes I know it would be)
<canthus13> BiosElement: I'm lovin' Crunchbang. :)
<canthus13> BiosElement: but I wouldn't recommend it for noobs.
<BiosElement> Heh
<BiosElement> Funny thing is I was using Ubuntu gnome last week, I couldn't stand the apps. :P
<BiosElement> They really cripple themselves some with "omg each app must do ONEEEEE thing...even if everythings related and makes sense1" >.>
<BiosElement> KDE4's beginning to get a bit of both worlds, KDE3's "Options, Options, Options!!!!!" and toning it down to be a tad more resonable
<Unit193> I may install Ubuntu with mostly KDE apps :D
<BiosElement> Hah, I have no doubt that KDE is the future, at least in my mind. Qt is 'the' way to go.
<Unit193> As long as you have good resources...
<BiosElement> Nice try. ;P Ironically I've found Qt snappier then Ubuntu, with both of the desktop effects off
<Unit193> I was thinking Kubuntu vs Ubuntu
<BiosElement> Depends on what you run
<BiosElement> Kubuntu does more backend stuff by default
<Unit193> And why does Xubuntu still exist?
<BiosElement> Because 2 people use it? *ducks*
<Unit193> Nice
<Unit193> I sorta like the black theme (maybe that mouse too)
<BiosElement> Oh dear god
<BiosElement> Anyone with a SiteGround hosting acccount, delete it today >.>
<BiosElement> They ban users from their servers for the "future possibility" of a DDOS attack, which is in violation of their ToS >.>
<Unit193> No idea what that is... why?
<BiosElement> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/12/weakest-links-host-buckles-when-upstream-provider
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-24
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> Anyone here use dydns?
<Cheri703> I use no-ip
<dmcglone> did you buy your domain?
<Cheri703> no, I just create a hostname with their free ones
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone I use dyn
<Cheri703> blah .no-ip.info
<dmcglone> I finally decided to sign up for dydns and is says I can get a free domain, but I have to update it monthly to avoid expiration
<Unit193> You can just use a auto update
<dmcglone> Unit193 are you using the free services
<Unit193> Yes I am
<dmcglone> is it a pain in the butt?
<Unit193> Nope
<dmcglone> is it .com .net or .org domains?
<Unit193> I have my router update it every time my IP changes
<dmcglone> how do you do that?
<Unit193> I don't have a example.com one
<Unit193> Tomato
<dmcglone> so what would my ip look like if I decided to go with the free one?
<dmcglone> I mean my domain, not my ip....lol
<Unit193> dmcglone.dyndns(or other).com
<Unit193> I use homelinux.com
<dmcglone> so it's possible to use a .com address right?
<Unit193> not dmcglone.com (unless you pay)
<Unit193> Does that answer?
<dmcglone> yes. do you keep yours private?
<Unit193> private?
<dmcglone> not tell anyone about it
<Unit193> Not much
<Unit193> I can PM
<Unit193> One of mine was last updated "Apr. 19, 2009 5:42 PM"
<dmcglone> I'm just wondering
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone> I'm just wondering if it'll be worth the hassle
<Unit193> It's not hard... if you use SSH you will love it!
<dmcglone> thats what I'm sortof afraid of
<Unit193> what part?
<Unit193> Your choices kinda stink:https://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/domains.html
<dmcglone> they sure do
<dmcglone> I'd rather write a php script that would send my phone a message each time my IP changes and just use the IP to access the computers :-)
<Unit193> I got it before it went bad (about 4 hosts with better hostnames homeip, selfip, homelinux)
<dmcglone> well I chose buddy.dydns.biz and it doesn't seem to work
<dmcglone> Try it and see what you get
<dmcglone> oops
<Unit193> 149.250?
<dmcglone> I got it
<dmcglone> it's dyndns, I was typing dydns
<dmcglone> cool works for me
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> 13.121?
<dmcglone> whats that?
<dmcglone> looks like my ip
<dmcglone> that was my ip
<Unit193> yep!
<dmcglone> I'm working on that site
<Unit193> Tri-City is on your ip?
<Cheri703> tri city?
<dmcglone1> had to restart router
<Unit193> Cheri703: The question was aimed at dmcglone
<Unit193> On his IP http
<dmcglone1> Unit193 I missed the question
<dmcglone1> I lost internet for a minute
<Unit193> "Tri-City is on your ip?"
<dmcglone1> Yeah, i am building that website
<dmcglone1> Am I still here?
<Unit193> Sorry, I had to check it out
<dmcglone1> weird
<Unit193> yes you are
<dmcglone1> Ah my server went down
<dmcglone1> dang
<dmcglone1> thats why dmcglone left the room
<Cheri703> Unit193: tri-city is for my friend :)
<Unit193> I remember you guys talking about that....
<dmcglone> okie
<dmcglone> tried to get up and tripped on the power cord and unplugged the puter
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> That's not good
<dmcglone> it never fails to happen to me
<Unit193> When doing anything with comp h/w do you ever forget to plug in the power cord? (that seems to be the only one I forget)
<dmcglone> I have to plug mine is, my batter can't hold a charge and I can't afford one right now
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> I'd be lucky to be able to get linux on the laptop that I have...
<dmcglone> why so?
<Unit193> Really bad resources (128RAM, 500MHz)
<dmcglone> Use DSL
<dmcglone> or Mint
<dmcglone> or use a light desktop on gnome
<Unit193> Mint isn't small
<Unit193> lubuntu?
<dmcglone> I'm not sure about that one
<dmcglone> something like fluxbox on gnome
<Unit193> I'm slowly looking for one (mainly use desktops)
<dmcglone> I see. Cheri703 seen the website so far?
<Unit193> Really looking into Lucid Puppy (I want to use debian/ubuntu based)
<dmcglone> I don't blame you. apt rocks!
<Unit193> One website that finds a distro for what you need said I should use fedora or OpenSuse (fedora's sys reqs don't even match)
<dmcglone> Geez OpenSuse would probably burn your processor up and literally blow up the mem sticks... LOL
<dmcglone> Well I'm gonna head to bed
<Unit193> Didn't plan on using either (might glance at fedora)
<Unit193> bye~!
<dmcglone> fedora is all right, but no apt
<dmcglone> I'll catch you later
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-25
<canthus13> wow. nobody has spoken in nearly 24 hours?
<Unit193> Last was 23:33
<Unit193> I think we all died!
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> what canthus13 said....
<Unit193> Cheri703: Ready for christmas?
<Cheri703> pretty much
<Unit193> When did you get all shopping done? (I did today :) )
 * Cheri703 is poor, giving awesome cookies
<Unit193> stuff to eat is always good
<Cheri703> indeed
<canthus13> Food? Mmm...
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you know much about other distros?
<canthus13> A little.
 * canthus13 has used Gentoo, Debian, and Open Caldera a fair bit.
<canthus13> ALso, Crunchbang.
<Unit193> I have somewhat of a list of ubuntu based lightweight ones...
<Unit193> some are: ZevenOS, Spri, U-Lite and OpenGEU
 * canthus13 would look at Crunchbang.  It's debian-based, but well done.
<canthus13> It used to be Ubuntu-based.
<canthus13> Crunchbang prolly has more support than any of the ones you mentioned.
<Unit193> I'm more looking for lightweight then anything else... (mostly fast on no resources)
<Unit193> I don't think I ever found #! reqs
<canthus13> #! runs on some pretty low-specc'd systems.
<canthus13> Here's a thread with some of the systems people are running on:  http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/147/your-crunchbang-linux-system/
<canthus13> There's a PII366 with 256MB ram on the first page...
<canthus13> and another one with 192MB ram.
<Unit193> post #18
<Unit193> I mainly use it for remote and playing video
<Unit193> #290 about sums it up...(I think I may try #!)
<canthus13> Unit193: How much ram?
<Unit193> 128
<Unit193> 500CPU and I think 4MB video
<Unit193> VLC doesn't seem to work as well as MPC-HC
<canthus13> 128MB ram might be a bit low. I did run a web server on a machine with those specs for a while, though.
<Unit193> Would I be better off not using linux?
<canthus13> Ehh... no.
<canthus13> Windows won't do it.
<Unit193> I use an alt shell (blackbox clone) so it's much faster then normal XP
<canthus13> Yeah, but 128MB for any version of XP is nuts.
<canthus13> You could definitely try it, though. I'm just thinking that the RAM might not be quite enough to really decode video.
<canthus13> You don't wanna be swapping in the middle of video decompression. :)
<Unit193> It sadly runs faster then any linux I tried (Video works as long as it's not streaming)
<canthus13> Weird.
<Unit193> That's why I'm going for micro linux
<canthus13> Every XP machine I"ve seen with less than 512 MB runs like crap.
<canthus13> Look at Tinycore. it might do what you need.
<canthus13> But if all else fails, and windows works, use windows. just don't connect it to the internet.
<Unit193> I don't normally use a browser (VNC/RDP/X for browsing and VLC/MPC-HC for video)
<Unit193> here is the kicker: I don't use anti-virus other then random online scans (they turn up no viruses because I don't browse)
<Unit193> So Lucid Puppy or #! is what I'm going to try on it first
<canthus13> Honestly, I'd set up that machine to be CLI/Framebuffer only.  mplayer or VLC might work well in framebuffer mode on that machine.
<canthus13> I'd also see what I could do to max out the ram.
<Unit193> Looked at maxing out the ram and I don't know how to setup CLI/Framebuffer...
<canthus13> Just take a base debian install, no GUI. add apps as necessary.
<canthus13> Unit193: This blog is packed with low-spec machine linux goodness:  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/
<Unit193> Looking right now. You can watch video with no GUI?
<canthus13> Yup.
 * canthus13 has done it.
<canthus13> Getting the scaling right can be challenging sometimes.
<Unit193> Crunchbang looks good in Vbox (may put it on the lubuntu comp)
<canthus13> I've run it extensively in virtualbox.  I'll install it on my laptop soon. I just need to be sure wireless will work correctly.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-26
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<Unit193> How are you this christmas evening?
<dmcglone> how ya doin?
<Unit193> I think I'm doing well
<dmcglone> think?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit193> You don't ever do that?
<Unit193> How was christmas?
<dmcglone> it was good, did you have a good one?
<Unit193> 2 good ones
<Unit193> Do you have more then one? (your side, her side and then you, her and kids)
<dmcglone> Ah yeah
<Unit193> playing much in PHP? (did you make a script that updates your dyndns?)
<dmcglone> Oh I've been playing a lot with PHP, matter of face I was just sitting here writing code for fun... lol
<dmcglone> I didn't need to write a script, I found that my router automatically does it
<dmcglone> matter of fact that is
<Unit193> nice, what one?
<dmcglone> Belkin
<dmcglone> I don't remember model
<Unit193> Did they fix the login screen? (viewing the frame source will give the pass)
<dmcglone> in the router?
<Unit193> Yeah
<dmcglone> they seem to have, I just looked and couldn't find anything
<dmcglone> do you use Belkin?
<Unit193> Not at home, but yes
<Unit193> I really don't like it...
<dmcglone> why don't you like belkin?
<Unit193> The DDNS updater never works, no built-in SSH (and not able to use 3rd party f/w that has it) I can't use a pass longer then 3 letters, etc (most are for the router that I use)
<Unit193> Along with viewing the source of the login screen gives me the pass...
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I've never had any problems, but we'll see about the DDNS updater in a month
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Your router seems newer
<dmcglone> BiosElement: howdy mate
<BiosElement> Hey there dmcglone
<Unit193> Hey BiosElement
<BiosElement> How's things going?
<BiosElement> Hey Unit193
<Cheri703> hey guys
<dmcglone> good. I'm just sitting here coding for a kick
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> how are you?
<dmcglone> Star Wars is on :-)
<BiosElement> Hey Cheri703
<BiosElement> Hah dmcglone sounds like fun
<Cheri703> we JUST got home
<BiosElement> I'm actually updating my blog/server... >.>
<Cheri703> were in cbus
<dmcglone> BiosElement: didn't know you had a blog
<BiosElement> ha you left the aweomeness then
<dmcglone> Cheri703: how was your trip?
<Unit193> dmcglone: I may be going to Cbus Mon, mind if I drop by? :D
<BiosElement> dmcglone: yeah, www.bioselement.com although it's a tad neglected, thus why I'm trying to bring it up to spec
<Cheri703> fine
<Cheri703> we went to my brother's wife's parents' house for christmas dinner
<Cheri703> me, husband, and my parents
<BiosElement> Sounds fun Cheri703
<Cheri703> yeah, it was good
<BiosElement> Awesome hah
<dmcglone> BiosElement: will add to my blog roll so I can read it
<dmcglone> Mine is neglected also
<BiosElement> Aha awesome dmcglone make sure you get the right rss url, lemme grab it. Not sure I've got feedburner setup right :P
<BiosElement> http://feeds.bioselement.com/BiosElement
<BiosElement> That's the right feed...I think haha
<BiosElement> I set it up so even if I ditch feedburner, I can do some fancy redirects to not randomly vanish off rss readers
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I should look into my rss feeder and find out about it
<BiosElement> They really make it easy hah
<BiosElement> >.<
 * BiosElement is sarcastic today
<dmcglone> Ok got your feed set up
<BiosElement> Awesome ^_^
 * canthus13 awes some more.
<dmcglone> where can I find cURL for ubuntu?
<dmcglone> never mind finding it, how do I turn it on?
<canthus13> curl? Turn it on? Eh?
 * canthus13 thought it was a CLI command.
<dmcglone> I'm not sure
<dmcglone> hang on I'll be back
<Unit193> curl is CLI... like wget as far as apt-cahce tells
<BiosElement> curl is what silly people use instead of wget >.>
<canthus13> Ehh. he had to log out to read a manpage?
<BiosElement> http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/curl-vs-wget.html
<dmcglone> Hmmm I installed cURL and for some reason it's saying that it's off
<canthus13> curl isn't 'on' or 'off'.
<dmcglone> I was trying to preview "open cart" and it was saying that curl was off
<canthus13> Weird.
<dmcglone> Oh well it seems to work
<dmcglone> It's quite nice too, open cart that is
<BiosElement> I lohw people who walk in on debates with me >.>
<BiosElement> And then side with me haha
<dmcglone> me?
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I'll never side with you muah-hahahaha
<Unit193> It's best not to...
<dmcglone> I only side with 3 people
<dmcglone> me, myself and I
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit193> Is that so?
<dmcglone> yup
<dmcglone> Well I'm gonna hit the hay guys
<dmcglone> I'll talk to everyone later
<Unit193> Good sleep!
<dmcglone> night all
<Unit193> later!
<dmcglone> later :-)
<Unit193> Good Morning Dave
<canthus13> Goodbye, HAL.
<canthus13> http://kmandla.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/txt-hal.png
<Unit193> VLC has ACII output...
<Unit193> canthus13: know anything about DSL? (basics?)
<canthus13> A little. What's up?
<Unit193> If your having modem issues (never worked) then you would call the help desk and tell them your the MAC address of the modem?
<canthus13> They should know the address of the Modem.
<Unit193> I don't think he got the modem from AT&T
<canthus13> They might want to know the MAC of the machine connected to it, though, just to verify that what you have is what they're seeing on their end.
<canthus13> Oh.  The modem may not be registered on their network.
<canthus13> Not sure if DSL requires that or not.
<canthus13> Our network won't allow a foreign modem to connect unless it's been registered in our system.
<canthus13> But ours is a DOCSIS 3.0 cable plant, not DSL, so I dunno if that's different.
<Unit193> We have RR (the guy setting up called in the MAC), so I don't know how DLS works....
<canthus13> I'm pretty sure AT&T allows you to use your own modem, so I doubt it's a security check.
 * Cheri703 has an at&t modem that needs a new home
<canthus13> Dumpsters are very inviting homes for AT&T equipment.
<Cheri703> true
<BiosElement> So are fire pits...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Oh. Woohoo. My wife got my old HP laptop repaired. :)  And it runs cooler than ever before.
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> what ya doing?
<Unit193> sftping stuff to Zeta
<Unit193> playing with VLC -I ncurses
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> having fun?
<Unit193> doesn't play on this end... :)
<Unit193> are you?
<dmcglone> you said you were playing with VLC
<Unit193> yes....
<dmcglone> then you said you don't play
<dmcglone> you got me confused?
<Unit193> ncurses = SSH GUI
<Unit193> Only thing left - figure out how to unlock xscreensaver by SSH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-20
 * Cheri703 is poking around at kubuntu
<canthus13> canthus13: don't hurt yourself.
<Cheri703> ....woo tab complete :)
<jrgifford> Cheri703: how badly are you hurt with your poking at kubuntu?
<jrgifford> last time i tried that, it ended poorly for both of us. ;)
<Cheri703> I'm doing alright so far
<Cheri703> I actually installed it a WHILE ago on my secondary partition, but never got around to actually trying it out
<Cheri703> I'm in super procrastination mode on a few things, so it is time!
<Cheri703> jrgifford: you're in cleveland, right?
<jrgifford> Cheri703: yeah
<Cheri703> thoughts on the berea, middleburg heights, brook park area?
<jrgifford> that's kinda outside of my playground.
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> just curious :)
<jrgifford> i tend to stick in a 5 mile radius of my house - AKA, biking/walking range
<Cheri703> understandable
<Cheri703> that's my primary mode of transportation as well, so I'm on the same page
<jrgifford> but... i think jandrusk is in that area, iirc.
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<jrgifford> oh yay. Corey Haines is doing a code retreat at the leandog boat right after codemash. I'll have to figure out how to get myself there.
<dzho> > and the boat has become one of the most unique Agile studios anywhere. Talk about refactoring...;)
<dzho> grrr.  It is either unique, or it isn't.
<dzho> There are no superlative degrees of uniqueness.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-21
<jandrusk> Corey Haines? Does he work at Progressive?
<jandrusk> Just as an FYI, I'm in Wickliffe.
 * Cheri703 doesn't know where wickliffe is >.> knowledge of cleveland geogaphy is fairly limited
<jandrusk> Right next to Willoughby, which is next to Mentor.
 * canthus13 yawns.
<jandrusk> Check this out ==> http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/
<jandrusk> Nexenta - Ubuntu with a Solaris Kernel - Awesome!
<jandrusk> I take it back - it's not free.
<jrgifford> dzho: the boat is a interesting place, thats for sure.
<jrgifford> jandrusk: oops, my mistake. sorry.
<dzho> jrgifford: yeah, it looks cool.
<dzho> they should settle for "unique" because I'm sure it is.
<jrgifford> dzho: it sure is unique. I mean, how many companies do you know of that have their offices on a BOAT?
<Cheri703> jrgifford: there are lots....of fishing companies, boat tours, etc :) just not a lot of NON-boating related companies :D
<jrgifford> Cheri703: that was kinda my point :D
<Cheri703> I'm just saying :)
<Cheri703> soooo I am on the "as soon as we start interviewing for this position ("very near future" or "a few weeks") we'll contact you" list for a job near cleveland
<canthus13> cool. :)
<Unit193> That should be good for you! I'd assume it's better than current :D
<Cheri703> yeah, FOR SURE
<Cheri703> I know very little about the details yet, but hopefully will find out more soon
<Cheri703> well, I know some details, I should say I know little about the logistics
<_bbb_> a boat eh
<_bbb_> the puns must be so obnoxious
<jrgifford> Awesome!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-23
<dzho> oh, nice
<dzho> this barebones debootstrap install is all of about 380M
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-24
<Unit193> When do we get to see canthus16, he seems fun...
 * canthus13 gnaws on Unit193's skull.
<Unit193> Wouldn't taste good... And you made my scroll led blink
<canthus13> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-25
<Cheri703> unit193: just talked to that lubuntu guy at work, he said he might check out Ubuntu hour.
<Cheri703> also: android wants to autocorrect lubuntu to lubing.
<Cheri703> lunch break is over, heading back to be a cubicle drone.
<Unit193> Haha! Wow... That's great too!
<Unit193> I wonder if I'd know his name....
<Unit193> I now have Cmas shopping ready for Monday
<jrgifford> Unit193: that sounds as terrible as black friday...
<jrgifford> in other news, merry (early) christmas!
<Unit193> jrgifford: It really wasn't, every sane person was already done (and we closed the 24/7 store!)
<jrgifford> Unit193: haha nice.
<Unit193> Oh, I ALWAYS have it done so soon!
<Unit193> ;)
<jrgifford> I'll start my christmas shopping for 2012 in feb/march.
<jrgifford> and i'll be done by june. lol
<dzho> -.-
<Unit193> Hey, I got one item last week, that's kind of early...
<jrgifford> hah!
<Unit193> Merry Christmas/Joyeux Noel!
<jackson> MC HNY
<jackson> oh HH
<jackson> lol
<jackson> BS
<jackson> :)
<jrgifford> Unit193: congrats on being nominated to be the lubuntu IRC POC.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-17
<jrgifford> paultag: awesome wallpaper.
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks, man :)
<terryr> hello
<paultag> heyya
<terryr> hey paul
<paultag> what's goin on?
<terryr> http://s7.postimage.org/za3er3bmz/studioo_4.jpg
<terryr> almost done with the painting.
<terryr> just got a refill of oils.
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> o/
<terryr> http://s8.postimage.org/v79y4d3at/studio_2.jpg
<terryr> here is a headson view.
<Cheri703> terryr: we try to be at least relatively family friendly here, and....that's...not really
<Cheri703> so...perhaps chill with the links
<terryr> not family friendly?
<terryr> nonsense.
<terryr> my four year old walks past this 20 times a day
<Cheri703> not going to argue it with you. I'm asking you to stop posting the links
<Cheri703> the ubuntu-us-oh room is not somewhere folks would expect to come across links to semi-nude women. so...not the place for it.
<terryr> its a painting of mine, its oil not a real lady.
<Cheri703> yet again: not going to argue with you. Especially the fact that you're just posting links with no explanation or warning. nudity, whether photo or painting is not welcome in this room. The End.
<terryr> I did say that it was a painting that I've been working on and its almost done.
<Cheri703> you are being intentionally obtuse.
<terryr> I wont post any more of them, dont worry about that.
<terryr> No point where its not appreciated.
<Cheri703> that's correct: Nudity is not appreciated, welcome, or allowed in the public IRC room for the Ubuntu Ohio team.
<Cheri703> Any further comment on the issue, whether direct or passive aggressive will result in you being removed from the room.
<dzho> terryr: so, uh, hi?
<dzho> you have an interest in Ubuntu?
<terryr> I do, I used it all the time.
<dzho> past tense or typo?
<terryr> typo
<dzho> terryr: well, let me just suggest that if you have anything to say about Ubuntu in particular, now might be as good a time as any.
<toddcnb> hay
<Cheri703> straw
<toddcnb> grass?
<Cheri703> sod
<dzho> inappropriate ;-)
<Cheri703> sod off ;)
<dzho> quite
<dzho> now playing:  The Grinch
<dzho> (boris karloff version)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-19
<canthus13> paultag: http://imgur.com/36wMV
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> there was a poster that had a few like that at my school
<paultag> wicked
<canthus13> :D/me kicks the machine he's using a few things. Damn box is older than my kid, I think.
<canthus13> I really wish Gate One weren't so resource-intensive.  Otherwise, I love it. but it definitely doesn't work well on XPSP3 with 512MB ram.
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-20
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: You around by chance? I've been meaning to mess with this Quassel so I can figure it out.
<Cheri703> yep, doing my "pre-workday random internet browsing" so yeah :)
<rrittenhouse> same LOL
<paultag> http://littlebigpants.typepad.com/little_big_pants/2011/08/365-knitting-clock.html
<paultag> AWESOME
<paultag> knits a scarf once a year
<rrittenhouse> When I fire up Quassel Core at home, it connects to the IRC server and channels that i apparently specified somewhere. Now when I connect with Quassel Client from work (or anywhere) it joins all of the channels as a second username. Is this right?
<rrittenhouse> I thought it would attach to the server session? I understand this enables it to be multi-user but I just wasn't sure if I was doing it right or not.
<Cheri703> did you install just quasselclient or quassel?
<rrittenhouse> on the server it installed client and core
<rrittenhouse> but on my machine at work I installed the client only
<Cheri703> hmm..you have to manually install quasselcore, not full quassel
<rrittenhouse> I take that back, both are installed on here. wtf
<Cheri703> ok, yeah, that's what happened
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<Cheri703> quassel is both in a standalone thing
<Cheri703> quasselcore/quasselclient are what you want
<rrittenhouse> Even though Quassel Core, Quassel Client, and Quassel are listed as being installed (Windows 7) I launched Quassel Client to connect back to Quassel Core at home. That should work, no?
<rrittenhouse> I didn't launch core or just "quassel" on the client PC
<Cheri703> you install quassel core and connect with the client to set it up.
<rrittenhouse> on the server I launched Quassel Core
<rrittenhouse> hmm ok
<Cheri703> if core is installed and you are connected to the internet, it might be running on its own
<Cheri703> so auto connecting
<Cheri703> I'd uninstall core on the client machine and see what happens
<rrittenhouse> Ah ok.. let me do that.
<rrittenhouse> Thanks :) brb
<Cheri703> yup :)
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: The 0.80 windows package installs everything with no choice of what to install.
<Cheri703> hmmm
 * Cheri703 goes to look around
<Cheri703> on the website it says "with core, client, and standalone client" I'm going to open up my win7 vm and poke at it
<rrittenhouse> Now, I basically installed the same "all package" on the server and client. When I fire up the server it connects as rrittenhouse. Now, I don't remember setting that part up but i'm sure I did. Then on the client machine I launch Quassel Client (not quassel core or just quassel) and it has me put in my quassel core info and then after I connect it has me enter a new IRC server to connect to. I would like if it would just sync to what
<rrittenhouse> the server is running.
<Cheri703> when you open quassel on the windows machine, do you click on "quassel" or on "quasselclient"?
<Cheri703> rrittenhouse: yeah, something is wonky
<rrittenhouse> client
<Cheri703> I'd start by uninstalling everything everywhere. is the server linux or windows?
<rrittenhouse> The other end is Windows 7 as well
<Cheri703> ahhh, ok
<Cheri703> hang on, let me explore a bit
<rrittenhouse> Mainly because the ubuntu server that I had irssi+ssh on died and I've been lazy
<rrittenhouse> ok
<Cheri703> do you have access to the server right now?
<rrittenhouse> yeah
<Cheri703> ok, so here's what I'd suggest. uninstall on both. on the server, initiate "quasselcore" it'll pop up a command prompt and do some stuff. then open up quasselclient (from either machine, but just for a test, try it from the server), set it up with the core located at 127.0.0.1, sign in. It should take you through the "core configuration wizard". After that, reinstall on the client computer and ONLY run quasselclient. connect using the info
<Cheri703> you set up in the core configuration. ???? profit
<rrittenhouse> that is what I did step for step besides I had to add a quassel user using the cmd line because no wizard came up.
<rrittenhouse> but I will gladly redo it because thats the only thing that I haven't done yet :)
<Cheri703> hmmm....weird
<Cheri703> ok, yeah, try it again and see what happens, if the same thing happens, then we'll go from there :)
<Cheri703> btw, what did you use to connect this time?
<rrittenhouse> lol ok... thanks :)
<rrittenhouse> quassel stand alone
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: Heh I think it worked.
<Cheri703> woo!
<rrittenhouse> The only thing that I didn't do the same as the first time was connecting to 127.0.0.1 on the machine with the server. I connected on the server (with the client app) but I used the DNS name that I assigned to it.
<rrittenhouse> which didn't run me through the setup
<rrittenhouse> It did this time... Thanks for the help :)
<Cheri703> awesome :)
<Cheri703> I tend to use ip addresses when working locally, like it wouldn't even occur to me to use an assigned name
<rrittenhouse> Now I need to figure out the SSL portion sometime soon.
<Cheri703> ah, yeah
<rrittenhouse> I had just set it up so I was testing the name resolution
<rrittenhouse> but didn't think twice about it haha
<Cheri703> :)
<rrittenhouse> you might have to use the 127.0.0.1 interface to make it work the first time
<rrittenhouse> IDK :) Anyhow thanks.
<rrittenhouse> Going to d/c and test it now
<Cheri703> not sure. if you were connecting from a client, you might just be able to use the local server ip
<Cheri703> that's what I do
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<rrittenhouse> still up on the server side..gonna close this too.
<rrittenhouse> Awesome. Still works as it should.
<rrittenhouse> Yay less productive time at work again!
<Cheri703> \o/
<rrittenhouse> Kidding of course, IRC makes me more productive. Or thats what I tell myself anyhow.
 * Cheri703 ....helping destroy the productivity of others for many years now
<Cheri703> hehe
<rrittenhouse> haha
<drkokandy> when I installed Quassel compiled for Windows, It installed 3 different programs - Quassel, Quassel Client, and Quassel Core. But this was on Windows 8 Pro... I've never tried installing it on Windows 7. Glad it ended up working though!
<rrittenhouse> drkokandy: Cheri703: Yeah and then we suffer our first power outage at home after I get it working LOL had to boot the machine back up while I was home for lunch.
<Cheri703> heh, that sucks, but it is still working, so thats good!
<rrittenhouse> Yeah it was something I did on that initial setup. Now the PC should fire up when it gets power back (good and bad).
<drkokandy> whoops lol
 * skellat starts throwing emergency power brick onto charge in preparation for idiot drivers who've migrated to Ashtabula and haven't driven in a "proper" snow storm before taking out a power pole or two
<paultag> aw man, why do I always miss skellat
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-21
<skellat> paultag: Updated to note bricked SheevaPlug -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<rrittenhouse> morning... everyone liking that b-e-a-utiful weather out there this morning?
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: loving quasseldroid now. Does it have any magic way to do nick completion?
<Cheri703> just a tab
<Cheri703> rrittenhouse: ^^
<Cheri703> so r<tab> = rrittenhouse
<dzho> conveniently enough
<rrittenhouse> LOL I didn't even think about that. DOH!
<Cheri703> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-23
<skellat> It sounds quiet according to the logs today
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I like how you pop in and out, I never get to say hi, skellat
<Cheri703> o/
<skellat> paultag: It happens.
<skellat> I sometimes get several miles away from computers and since my smartphone is an antique I can't keep up with IRC
<paultag> mmm
<skellat> At least on a real-time basis, that is
<Cheri703> skellat: if you ever get an android device: quasseldroid!
<skellat> Cheri703: That presumes I am employed again soon.  I will keep it in mind, though.
<Cheri703> does sprint get good reception near you?
<skellat> No
<skellat> No
<skellat> No
<Cheri703> ok, nvm :)
<skellat> I used to sell wireless cell phones for a major retailer
<Cheri703> if they did I'd suggest the mvno I use
<skellat> The only viable carriers in Ashtabula County are AT&T and Verizon
<skellat> Sprint falls back to 2G in some places and T-Mobile is 2G throughout the entirety of Ashtabula County
<Cheri703> ah
 * Cheri703 hearts her carrier
<skellat> How is the snow for you, Cheri703 & paultag?
<paultag> none here!
<paultag> sadly
<Cheri703> not too bad here. a few inches, the roads are fine
<skellat> It has been pretty calm here snow-wise
<skellat> It looks like just a minor dusting
<Cheri703> any exciting plans for the holidays?
<skellat> I've got family coming up from Cuyahoga County
<skellat> That's about it
<Cheri703> that's cool
<skellat> Still have the shortwave special to get finished up to ship over to WBCQ for them to air on New Year's Eve
<Cheri703> Thanksgiving was my big family gathering. I'm just hanging out here and relaxing
<skellat> Cool
<Cheri703> as of 12/27 I'll be officially not-married :)
<skellat> The Ubuntu UK Podcast team contributed some audio to the shortwave broadcast and an uncle is
<skellat> recording with Dad
<Cheri703> look out! I'll be back on the market! ;) (kidding kidding)
<Cheri703> nice!
<skellat> Cheri703: Whoa.  Where did that come from?
<Cheri703> that's my big holiday event
<Cheri703> the hearing for my "dissolution of marriage"
<Cheri703> on 12/27
<skellat> Ah
<skellat> Eeeep.  Not much you can say there.
<Cheri703> nah, it's a good thing
<Cheri703> not sad
<skellat> Never been married, myself.
<Cheri703> starting the new year un-encumbered
<Cheri703> then work trip the following week :)
<Cheri703> so...lots of stuff, just not christmas related ;)
<skellat> Ah
<Cheri703> what type of work are you looking for skellat?
<skellat> At this point, I'm not sure.  I'm a trained librarian and a journo with multiple years experience.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<skellat> Currently I'm waiting to hear back results on an interview I did with Voice of Russia's Washington DC bureau for a beat reporter job in DC
<Cheri703> very cool!
<skellat> Yeah, wander around to press conferences to ask questions in English for English-speaking audiences
<paultag> at least it's not RT ;)
<skellat> paultag: I believe it is the same company though this is radio-side only http://voicerussia.com
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> RT is actually not bad news, because they always report on stuff that makes the USA look bad
<skellat> Yeah.  Voice of Russia has no DC correspondent so it would be a new role.  It would be nice to put a USian in the slot.
<skellat> Beyond that bit with Voice of Russia...I got nuthin'...
<skellat> So, what is paultag doing for the holidays?
<paultag> not much, coding stuff
<paultag> you?
<skellat> Again, not much
<paultag> ← currently multitasking, can't keep all the threads together right now
<skellat> So, do either of you have ideas for the topical IRC meetings in January?  I really don't want to lead off with The Joy of BeagleBoard-xM but we could.
<paultag> could talk about upcoming events, get an Ubuntu hour together or something
<skellat> We could
<skellat> The big request during the last business meeting was for something topical akin to sessions seen in ubuntu-classroom but tailored to our Ohio audience
<skellat> Crap
<skellat> Gotta go
 * skellat flees to handle stuff in meatspace
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-16
<andygraybeal> cid, i followed http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<andygraybeal> belkinsa, hey, it's cool you work at a grocery store!  i work at a organic farm!
<andygraybeal> what grocery?
<andygraybeal> we delivery to the columbus area
<andygraybeal> we also have a csa
<belkinsa> Mejiers, if you count it as one
<andygraybeal> what location?
<belkinsa> West Chester.
<andygraybeal> aah i don't know it
<andygraybeal> is your name 'elkins' ? that was my mom's maiden name
<andygraybeal> err.. is, not was
<belkinsa> No, last name is Belkin.
<andygraybeal> ah cool,
<andygraybeal> it's exciting you got to play with googleglass
<andygraybeal> i would like that too
<andygraybeal> does a it do a retina scan for auth?
<belkinsa> Yeah, but was only for a minute
<belkinsa> I don't know, I didn't ask.
<andygraybeal> i doubt it, i was making a joke :)
<andygraybeal> hey that is cool!  is it retail yet or still dev?
<belkinsa> I don't know.
<cid420> hey guys anything exciting happening today?
<cid420> http://www.google.com/glass/start/what-it-does/
<jenni> [ What it Does – Google Glass ] - https://j.mp/1cMNlXO
<paultag> hah
<paultag> I have google glass on right exactly now
<paultag> and most days
<dzho> paultag: so, you're not feeling today's xkcd so much, eh?
<paultag> haha
<paultag> nah, it's funny
<dzho> paultag: have you met Randall yet?  It seems like you run in overlapping circles, so there's a possibility . . .
<paultag> He's very private. We have a lot of mutal friends, but I don't feel the urge to hang out
<dzho> sure
<paultag> I've heard tons of stories, enough to keep my distance
<dzho> oh
<paultag> I should say hi
<paultag> but meh
<dzho> yeah, I get that.
<dzho> we have some mutual friends/acquaintances and one of them started to do a home grown social network graph of who has met whom because you know that is sort of fun to do from a technical perspective but then it got weird
<paultag> yeah
<dzho> and my wasn't that a run on sentence I mean would it kill me to use some punctuation every now and gain no I don't think it would
<paultag> :)
<cid420> hey dzho and paultag
<paultag> yao
<cid420> where you from paultag
<paultag> Boston, MA
<paultag> but I lived in Cleveland for a hella long time
<paultag> well, FSVO hella
<cid420> wait a minute this is a ohio group hhe
<paultag> yeah, I ran it for a while :)
<paultag> but now I'm cruft
<cid420> ohhhh I am from Maumee oh about 4 miles from toledo
<cid420> you know where Maumee is?
<paultag> nack :)
<paultag> I went to Carroll
<paultag> so I stuck to the hights
<cid420> oh
<cid420> wasnt there use to be a HUGE there for bob sledding or am i thinking another place over my cleveland
<cid420> there = Hill*
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-18
<cid420> morning yall
<belkinsa> Morning cid420
<cid420> hey bro how you been
<belkinsa> I been fine, how about you?
<cid420> doing pretty good, waiting on some early christmas presents i just ordered
<cid420> getting 3tb hard drive
<cid420> belkinsa: y ou run any servers?
<belkinsa> No, I don't.
<cid420> should try it sometime there pretty fun setting up :)
<belkinsa> Eh, I tired one for a MUD once but I never got the MUD all written up.
<cid420> MUD?!?!? that would be cool setting up
<cid420> if i find it on the web and getting it to install would you be interested on playing MUD
<belkinsa> Yeah, but it's a lot of work, not coding but working on the world and objects of that world.
<belkinsa> It's all text-based.
<cid420> there is a MUD called Mordor in the universe
<belkinsa> I play Armageddon MUD
<cid420> if you want you can help me find it and give me the information I will try it out.
<cid420> this is what is possible setting up i will show you the link  http://www.andreasen.org/newmud/
<jenni> [ New MUD codebases ] - https://j.mp/1bQd14T
<belkinsa> http://www.armageddon.org/ It's a roleplay enforced one
<jenni> [ ArmageddonMUD Home Page ] - https://j.mp/1bQd00D
<belkinsa> Oh, I tired to use CoffeeMUD codebase for mine
<belkinsa> But I think I never left off with the worldbuilding
<cid420> if you want i will get it installed and can setup the permissions for you work on it? or i can mess around with it to get it to work
<belkinsa> Naw, no thanks.  I have other things to do.  Besides, the world was meant to be for a novel.
<cid420> I will mess with it, if i can get it to work right the website has information on scripting and other sort of information on it.
<cid420> this one is setup through linux desktop and since i run all servers it would be impossible to run it with out a desktop. sorry
<belkinsa> Don't care, you are the one who wants to play with it.
<cid420> Ouch ok i was being nice
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry.  Why did I say that.
<cid420> it was a thought on maybe getting it to work for both of us
<belkinsa> Eh, someone else is wanting me to help him get a distro going.
<cid420> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-19
<skellat> belkinsa, Unit193, jrgifford: Any final remarks on the e-mailed Delegation of Authority draft from last night?  I'm ready to release it into the wilds.
<belkinsa> It's good on my side
<skellat> I still have to tinker with website ACLs but that shouldn't take me too long.
<Unit193> Only small ones.
<belkinsa> Oh, skellat, I do understand why I'm the list.
<jrgifford> skellat: sure.
<jrgifford> I did get your phone call
<jrgifford> You caught me on the bus, and I don't like advertising I have my smartphone on the bus
<Unit193> http://www.dot.state.oh.us/news/Pages/Ohio-Expands-Move-Over-Law.aspx
<jenni> [ Ohio Expands “Move Over Law” ] - https://j.mp/1hmFzVN
<jrgifford> sweet
<Unit193> Eh... Good and bad.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-21
<gilbert_> skellat: what happened that lead to the recent delegation emails?
<Unit193> gilbert: Job.
<gilbert> Unit193: it sounded more like oppression that just something job-related
<Unit193> Mhmm.  Not sure if he said where he works.
<Unit193> Gov office at least somewhere.
<jrgifford> i know where he works, but he doesn't want it widely known. lets just say it's a job that has a large amount of restrictions on outside activities.
<skellat> gilbert: It will be okay
<Unit193> I tend to agree with bkerensa a bit though..
<skellat> LoCo Council doesn't
<jrgifford> skellat: did they ever approve my email?
<jrgifford> i replied, and I didn't remove their lists from the CC
<skellat> jrgifford: I whitelisted you for both lists.  You really should subscribe to loco-contacts directly.
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-December/006584.html
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio -- Delegation of Authority ] - https://j.mp/1biNbTv
<skellat> Management got really nasty Friday morning
<skellat> Apparently they are doing data-mining on employees and we had a stern lecture about being "extremely careful" about who we associate with
<skellat> And it was explicitly stated that the warning about associations applied both on and off the job
<skellat> So, that being said
<skellat> I can only imagine what the next "scare the utter crap out of me" thing is going to be
<skellat> jrgifford: As I told you before, most Americans worry about the wrong federal agency in their lives
<Unit193> While structure is quite good, if you go overboard it tends to put many restrictions in and can drive people away, everyone being a volunteer and all.
<Unit193> Heh, well depends, there are several to worry about.
<skellat> Unit193: I had something I was going to say then I remembered it was a logged channel so...yeah...
<Unit193> Yeah, logging, not my favorite either.
<Unit193> http://botters.org/note-taking I can quite agree with that.
<jenni> [ note-taking [Botters ] ] - https://j.mp/1biO0M8
<Unit193> "Awkward feeling of being watched. People may be not as sincere or speak less in a publicly logged environment."
 * skellat has to go help get dinner ready
<belkinsa> jrgifford, thanks for replying to Ben's e-mail about what happened in our LoCo.  Somehow Yahoo placed it my Bulk Mail box,
<jrgifford> belkinsa: ok, cool
<Unit193> Seems I didn't get it at all.
<belkinsa> Yeah, it's not in the list but it's in the LoCo Contacts one.
<belkinsa> But it was also cc'd to our list
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-December/006582.html
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio -- Delegation of Authority ] - https://j.mp/1gO3MH0
<belkinsa> That's Ben's reply.
 * Unit193 already linked to that. :)
<belkinsa> Okay.
<Unit193> Bleh, the one after I linked.
<belkinsa> Somehow, our list doesn't have these messages...but what, I don't care, they are achieved somewhere else.
<belkinsa> We need to introduce ourselves, right?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-22
<Unit193> The duck!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-16
<skellat> And in the news today: http://fox8.com/2014/12/15/nc-man-bounces-checks-for-58k-in-postage-stamps/
<jenni> [ NC man bounces checks for $58K in postage stamps | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/1yTPfh5
<yano> http://www.13abc.com/story/27643868/kasich-plans-to-sign-red-light-camera-restrictions
<jenni> [ Kasich plans to sign red light camera restrictions - 13abc.com Toledo (OH) News, Weather and Sports ] - https://j.mp/1IZ09KC
<yano> »A spokesperson for Ohio Governor John Kasich says he will sign recently passed legislation requiring a police officer to be present in order for red light camera tickets to be issued.«
<skellat> yano: You mean the rest of Ohio is **catching up** with Ashtabula County for once?
<yano> skellat: looks like it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-17
 * Unit193 ponders SSL3...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-18
<yano> http://wosu.org/2012/news/2014/12/18/ohio-supreme-court-upholds-use-traffic-cameras/
<jenni> [ Ohio Supreme Court Upholds Use Of Traffic Cameras » WOSU News ] - https://j.mp/1J8ZnuA
<dzho> :(
<skellat> Plan your weekend travels appropriately: http://fox8.com/2014/12/18/weekend-of-rallies-for-tamir-rice-planned-around-cleveland/
<jenni> [ Weekend of rallies for Tamir Rice planned around Cleveland | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/1wQbhmL
<skellat> People are apparently chartering buses to come from that town in Missouri to participate even
<skellat> Sadly the article mainly says there will be traffic problems but doesn't get specific as to where
<skellat> Thought for the day: https://e14n.com/evan/comment/yE-pQrWWQWm_XggGZnnfkA
<jenni> [ comment by Evan Prodromou - E14N ] - https://j.mp/1wQsYm8
<dzho> heh
<skellat> Fully in context: https://e14n.com/evan/note/EwnGfeR3TOu00TFZSqvP2Q
<jenni> [ note by Evan Prodromou - E14N ] - https://j.mp/1wQtIro
<dzho> ayup
<dzho> 18:49 < dzho> so, thought experiment:  What if you made a movie about  assassinating the leader, of, say, another country?
<dzho> 18:50 < dzho> not to name names here, because of course we know that certain  other countries also do not take such discussion lightly, and are  prone to sending their secret . . . police to investigate.
<dzho> 18:51 < dzho> investigating and threatening to blow up theaters are, of course,  different things.  Vastly so.  
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-19
<JackFrost> yano: Hmm, are all the ##weather-* channels that empty?
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Cloudy, Temp: 32.0°F (0.0°C), Dew Point: 28.9°F (-1.7°C), Humidity: 88%, Apparent Temp: 24.4°F (-4.2°C), Pressure: 30.17in (1021.76mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.7mph (14.0kmh) (←) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> JackFrost: No blizzard yet!
<skellat> .removepoint JackFrost
<skellat> Oh, wait, your incarnation has none
<skellat> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): unit193: +3/-0, 3 | paultag: +2/-0, 2 | jrgifford: +2/-0, 2 | belkinsa: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | dzho: +1/-0, 1
<JackFrost> If I get that down to 0, does it remove it from the list and stop pinging?
<skellat> Don't know
<skellat> .removepoint unit193
<skellat> .help
<jenni> skellat: For a list of all of my commands, please visit: https://is.gd/CPStvK
<skellat> .rmpoint uni193
<jenni> uni193: +0/-1, -1
<skellat> .rmpoint JackFrost
<skellat> I am rate-limited
<skellat> .tell Unit193 THE GAME
<jenni> skellat: I'll pass that on when Unit193 is around.
<JackFrost> .
<yano> JackFrost: what do you mean?
<skellat> This has implications: http://boingboing.net/2014/12/19/obama-on-sony-hack-sony-mad.html
<jenni> [ Obama on hack: "Sony made a mistake" in killing 'The Interview' - Boing Boing ] - https://j.mp/1AP9bDP
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-14
<yano> https://imgur.com/gallery/GLBH2
<jenni> [ Painless alternative to lethal injection revealed in Ohio - Album on Imgur ] - https://j.mp/222tjlq
<dzho> ugh
<yano> http://www.theonion.com/video/ohio-replaces-lethal-injection-with-humane-new-hea-36077
<jenni> [ Ohio Replaces Lethal Injection With Humane New Head-Ripping-Off Machine - The Onion - America's Finest News Source ] - https://j.mp/222APN9
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-15
<SteveWV> knock knock....anybody home?
<yano> hi
<SteveWV> hiya
<SteveWV> I'm looking for a little linux help.
<SteveWV> would you be willing?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-17
<PCLine__> Good evening people of Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - been awhile for me.
<Unit193> Also, hello to non-Ohio people!
<PCLine__> I think the Topic needs updated
<PCLine__> and where was the Ohio LinuxFest?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | NOAA Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh
<PCLine__> And sorry all the Non-Ohio people ...  Hello to you also.
<yano> http://www.13abc.com/home/headlines/Gas-pump-skimmers-found-in-7-Ohio-counties-362777301.html
<jenni> [ Gas pump "skimmers" found in 7 Ohio counties ] - https://j.mp/1Je6zmY
<dzho> ugh
<thafreak> damn, that's horrible
<dzho> been a thing for a while in various places
<dzho> gas stations, redbox kiosks, ATMs
<yano> http://wcbe.org/post/columbus-other-ohio-cities-score-high-lgbt-friendly-policies
<jenni> [ Columbus, Other Ohio Cities Score High On LGBT-Friendly Policies | WCBE 90.5 FM ] - https://j.mp/1RrAaBc
<PCLine__> Hello
<PCLine__> Everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-19
<Unit193> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2015/roll705.xml And if your rep is on the 'yea' list, contact him telling him what an idiot he is.
<dzho> her
<dzho> her/she
<Unit193> Mhmm, same deal.  Amazingly, somehow mine managed to Do the Right Thing™
<dzho> when I look for HR 705 I find stuff that doesn't seem that recently relevant
<dzho> so I guess I'm wondering if you have something with a bit more context and formatting?
<Unit193> Well there's this bit http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/congress-approves-surveillance-legislation-tucked-into-budget-package/ but that doesn't actually say much on the bill itself.  Also looked at https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151215/06470133083/congress-drops-all-pretense-quietly-turns-cisa-into-full-surveillance-bill.shtml to see the difference a bit.
<jenni> [ Congress approves surveillance legislation tucked into budget package | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1Rwh3WK
<jenni> [ Congress Drops All Pretense: Quietly Turns CISA Into A Full On Surveillance Bill | Techdirt ] - https://j.mp/1k96Fpe
<Unit193> dzho: Find what you were looking for?
<PCLine__> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> time to backup my systems and try setting up a cluster again.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-20
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/article/columbus-fire-investigating-stink-city
<jenni> [ Columbus Fire investigating “stink” in the city | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio | Columbus News, Weather & Sports ] - https://bit.ly/2ibn2BG
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/12/20/gas-odor-reports.html
<jenni> [ Why does Columbus smell? City, Columbia Gas are looking into it | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://bit.ly/2h6Gx0m
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-21
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/12/21/firefighters-responding-to-second-alarm-gas-leak-in-west-columbus/
<jenni> [ Building destroyed after gas leak, explosion in west Columbus | NBC4i.com ] - https://bit.ly/2hb1Iyn
<Unit193> \o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-22
<JackFrost> Surely CVE-2016-1000212 (Debian #832571) aren't important, right? :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-23
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/12/23/another-day-of-strange-odor-around-central-ohio/
<jenni> [ Another day of strange odor around central Ohio ] - https://bit.ly/2hPPfRx
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-12-16
<smkellat> Oh my: https://web.archive.org/web/20191216022804/https://fox8.com/2019/12/15/browns-lose-to-arizona-do-not-have-a-winning-season-this-decade/
<jenni> [ Browns lose to Arizona, do not have a winning season this decade | fox8.com ] - https://bit.ly/38GhMAN
<smkellat> We've had several successful Ubuntu releases during that time...
